# algae problem help me please



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

since i have replanted my aquarium i got in trouble with this kind of algae:








and also i have get some of the green points on the glass
if some of you have an idea of how to combat it tell me.
ph is 7.6 
i have no idea of it´s gh and kh 
lighting: 10 hours 2xpl dayliht 64 watts 10000°K
29°C


----------



## yck2wyip (Sep 24, 2005)

i think temperature is too high, can you keep it to ~26°C. pH is obviously too high, add co2 to keep it slightly acidic, say 6.2 - 6.8, then put some algae eating fishes


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

well i have otocinclus sp.
may co2 difussor is 2 bubbles per second 
temperature i can´t keep it lower i live in the coast and it is usually at 32 now i had been able to keep it to 29 i will tray whit 25.
should i put more bubbles per second? how many?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Most algae ae athe result of low CO2 or ow nutrients. The green spot algae on your glass is either from low CO2 or low PO4.

To find a good CO2 level since you do not know your KH slowly increase your bubble rate and watch the fish for signs of stress such as gasping for air at the surface, then turn the CO2 down just a little bit so the fish are no longer at the surface. The key to this approach is to _*slowly*_ increase the CO2 making sure you are able to watch the tank and fish while you do this. If you add too much CO2 while you are not around to observe the fish you may end up putting too much CO2 into the tank and killing the fish.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

ok then should i add more bubbles per second instead of two maybe four, and i skipt to mention that i have a 54 gal filter in my 21 gal aquarium is this filtration good isn´t it? 
i herad that iy may work turning off the lightinig for 4 day and so the algae may disapear is this true?
another question: can the low ph avoid the algae apearence? like 6.5 acidic water helps to prevent the algae?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The key is to *slowly* increase the bubble rate while watching the reaction of your fish. Going from 2 to 4 bubbles per second may be too much of an increase for your fish.

Turning off the lights is for green water or blue green algae. I don't think it will have any effect on the type of algae you have. The best bet is to manually remove what you can. This may require daily removal to get it under control.

The low pH is not the cause for algae not appearing, it is the higher CO2 levels. Increasing your CO2 levels will lower your pH.

Again, if you want to try and raise your CO2 levels by not using the pH/KH relationship (since you do not have a KH test kit) increase it *VERY SLOWLY* when you will be at home to watch your fish for signs of stress.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

thank you matpat.
i will follow your suggestions. 
and i can just show a part of my aquarium








the beatiful part


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That part of the tank looks great!

Keep us informed on how the CO2 increase works for you and post another pic of the tank when the algae is gone. 

Just make sure you slowly increase the CO2 and watch the fish for signs of stress!


----------

